# masaya ako sayo gusto na kita makasaya



## MickyS

Masaya ako sayo gusto na kita makasaya.

Would this translate roughly as "It makes me happy to make you happy"?


----------



## redwine

you might mean _makasama_ rather _makasaya. _if it is _makasama_...

masaya ako sa'yo (i'm happy (content) with you(your relationship))

gusto na kitang makasama (i want to be with you)

just my try


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with redwine. The last clause should be a separate sentence and the verb is probably _makasama._

*Masaya ako sayo *(Masaya ako kapag kapiling kita). *Gusto na kitang makasama*.

I am happy whenever I am with you.  I want/wish to be with you (or more literally: I want to be with you _*already*.  _The _na _translates into the intensive adverb _already._)

MickyS' other sentence:

It makes me happy to make you happy.

Will translate to:

Masaya ako kapag ikaw ay aking napapaligaya/napapasaya.


----------



## MickyS

Thanks so much.  I certainly was miles off with my conjecture!


----------

